# CPT code for TCU



## cld (Aug 29, 2008)

Pt. is d/c'd from inpt status-99238, and readmitted to the TCU unit inside the same hospital. Would you use the 99304-99318 codes, or continue with the inpt codes-99221? She was given a new admit date and admission # by the hospital. Our billing system has it's own place of service code for TCU.

Thanks for your help.
Cathy


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 29, 2008)

Use 99304 - 99318.  And of course the SNF/TCU POS.


----------

